# What keeps you in Egypt?



## CatMandoo

Been reading through a lot of threads acquainting myself with this forum and I can't help but notice an underlying current of dissatisfaction with Egypt/Egyptians in general.

Surely there must be something you love about this country or you wouldn't be here?? Is it a job, the weather, the fact you can live a better lifestyle than your native country, family?

For me, it's family. I do also enjoy alot about this country. I am here till the end.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Personally, I love the Red Sea... It was there before any Pharoahs, any Egyptian or even tourist, although I played my part in its 20th and 21st century development. (Hence my tag)

It will be there long after mankind. It will rejuvenate itself over and over throughout the next millennias. Nature has a habit of doing that..... What a pity imbeciles ruin it. As you take a look through its history, the only thing wrong in Egypt, is man himself.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## ArabianNights

I am studying at the University of Alexandria and I am not staying here any longer then I have to! (Dont get me wrong, I LOVE Egypt, just living here in Alex sucks, tho got used to it!)


----------



## marimar

I am here because of family. Although Egypt has a lot of problems, it also has positives. I try not to dwell on the bad as much as I can or it does make you very depressed (ArabianNights has been going through this, although I hope she is feeling better).
I admit that I like living in Alexandria more than living in Sharm, and hopefully I am here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## hhaddad

I am here for 2 reasons family and cheaper living costs but that doesn't mean I have to love it. As many Egyptians risk their lives to get away from it and I can see why. Your in Alex and probably living in a high class area have a look sometime at the shanty towns with no running water or sewage system and piles of rubbish everwhere the last one is I mean everywhere. Thats the Egyptians Egypt .What you spend in a day they have to make it last a month . Love it no put up with it for our own reasons yes. Also you will find that most of us on this forum say it as it is we don't make it look nice when it ain't.


----------



## PaulAshton

1. Weather
2. Flora & Fauna
3. 10% interest rates
4. Lower taxation / no apparent stealth tax
5. No political "correctness" or weird fines
6. I don't have to pay for the people who do not want to work
7. Egyptians are friendly (but drive me crazy at times)
8. Laid back casual way of life, no hustle and bustle
9. Amazing history
10. Good culture where family is respected more
11. Don't have to see "booze Britain" culture
12. For certain items a lower cost of living
13. Luxury housing at the fraction of the cost in the UK
14. Depending on location - less pollution
15. Pharmacies have medication without prescription
16. Dentists 1/3 the price than the UK 
17. Fantastic beaches
18. I don't have Christmas forced down my throat and have auditory and visual overload of Christmas music and decorations I can enjoy it at my own pace..

I can also put my rubbish put on ANY day I want and not have CCTV watch me everywhere I go

Despite frustrations like no Primark, Argos, Home Base or Tesco I happen to LOVE Egypt, it has a certain energy you cannot describe, have I ever felt home sick or regretted my decision? HELL NO!

I have been all over the world and I truly believe Egypt is the best country and the Egyptian's are great people, err once you set clear guidelines and know the prices :eyebrows:

They say Egypt is the land of suprises, that was evident the other day when one guy asked us if we want to "schniff his finger" 

I agree with hhaddad though, I lead a European life style which might be deemed "luxury" so for many Egyptian's they certainly have some challenges but at least always seem cheerful


----------



## CatMandoo

PaulAshton said:


> 1. Weather
> 2. Flora & Fauna
> 3. 10% interest rates
> 4. Lower taxation / no apparent stealth tax
> 5. No political "correctness" or weird fines
> 6. I don't have to pay for the people who do not want to work
> 7. Egyptians are friendly (but drive me crazy at times)
> 8. Laid back casual way of life, no hustle and bustle
> 9. Amazing history
> 10. Good culture where family is respected more
> 11. Don't have to see "booze Britain" culture
> 12. For certain items a lower cost of living
> 13. Luxury housing at the fraction of the cost in the UK
> 14. Depending on location - less pollution
> 15. Pharmacies have medication without prescription
> 16. Dentists 1/3 the price than the UK
> 17. Fantastic beaches
> 18. I don't have Christmas forced down my throat and have auditory and visual overload of Christmas music and decorations I can enjoy it at my own pace..
> 
> I can also put my rubbish put on ANY day I want and not have CCTV watch me everywhere I go
> 
> Despite frustrations like no Primark, Argos, Home Base or Tesco I happen to LOVE Egypt, it has a certain energy you cannot describe, have I ever felt home sick or regretted my decision? HELL NO!
> 
> I have been all over the world and I truly believe Egypt is the best country and the Egyptian's are great people, err once you set clear guidelines and know the prices :eyebrows:
> 
> They say Egypt is the land of suprises, that was evident the other day when one guy asked us if we want to "schniff his finger"
> 
> I agree with hhaddad though, I lead a European life style which might be deemed "luxury" so for many Egyptian's they certainly have some challenges but at least always seem cheerful


Bravo!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: A Thousand "Likes"!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Money.. very simply I get paid a great deal for what I do.
I don't hate Egypt despite my moanings but I work here nothing more, it will never be home for me.
I have a good life style, lovely apartment overlooking the Nile, car and driver and this enables me to put up with things.. I could never ever live here on a budget, for me it is just now worth it.
I am alone and I am sure it much more different if you have family, although a friend who has lived here for 30 years plus told me a couple of years ago.. I hate it here but I am married with a family so I put up with it.
My ideal place would be Glasgow a city I adore but I can't stand the rain..and I don't think I can afford to live there.. so Glasgow is out.
I have a lovely place in Spain which I adore but I bought it to be near my family.
I have a couple of places in France which sadly was a mistake for personal reasons.

Ideally I would like to be able to afford to live in Glasgow and for it to have Spanish weather.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Money.. very simply I get paid a great deal for what I do.
> I don't hate Egypt despite my moanings but I work here nothing more, it will never be home for me.
> I have a good life style, lovely apartment overlooking the Nile, car and driver and this enables me to put up with things.. I could never ever live here on a budget, for me it is just now worth it.
> I am alone and I am sure it much more different if you have family, although a friend who has lived here for 30 years plus told me a couple of years ago.. I hate it here but I am married with a family so I put up with it.
> My ideal place would be Glasgow a city I adore but I can't stand the rain..and I don't think I can afford to live there.. so Glasgow is out.
> I have a lovely place in Spain which I adore but I bought it to be near my family.
> I have a couple of places in France which sadly was a mistake for personal reasons.
> 
> Ideally I would like to be able to afford to live in Glasgow and for it to have Spanish weather.


Bet your y shaped white stripes have long gone.. .....


----------



## marenostrum

I agree with most of our mate Paul Ashton's reasons. Would also add no X Factor or Big Brother on Saturday night telly.....

For me three main reasons why i am here: relationship, weather, new experience and now i have a fourth: work (I did not expect to have a decent career once I came here but i have been pleasently surprised as my skills seem to be required).

If Egypt fell through for me I still would not want to go back to Europe, a continent in decline.


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> 13. Luxury housing at the fraction of the cost in the UK


Paul I disagree with this point.
Red Sea maybe but try buying a villa in maadi or mokattam....$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> I agree with most of our mate Paul Ashton's reasons. Would also add no X Factor or Big Brother on Saturday night telly.....
> 
> For me three main reasons why i am here: relationship, weather, new experience and now i have a fourth: work (I did not expect to have a decent career once I came here but i have been pleasently surprised as my skills seem to be required).
> 
> If Egypt fell through for me I still would not want to go back to Europe, a continent in decline.




I am sure you can watch the X factor her in Egypte.. :santa:


----------



## PaulAshton

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure you can watch the X factor her in Egypte.. :santa:


You can - TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again

If you are into BBC / ITV you can also watch the player, but for both of the above you either need a UK based VPN (that is compatible with both the above) or if you are clever install "foxy proxy" into Mozilla and choose a UK proxy..see Youtube for various videos..oir it says cannot stream outside the UK, where there is a will there is a way..

Project Free TV - Watch all your favorite tv shows and movies online free *does not require* a proxy server and has movies and various TV 

You will require ADSL (recommend TE Data) unlimited plan, costs "about" 200 LE per month plus phone line

Most X-Factor are on Youtube.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

PaulAshton said:


> You can - TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again
> 
> If you are into BBC / ITV you can also watch the player, but for both of the above you either need a UK based VPN (that is compatible with both the above) or if you are clever install "foxy proxy" into Mozilla and choose a UK proxy..see Youtube for various videos..oir it says cannot stream outside the UK, where there is a will there is a way..
> 
> Project Free TV - Watch all your favorite tv shows and movies online free *does not require* a proxy server and has movies and various TV
> 
> You will require ADSL (recommend TE Data) unlimited plan, costs "about" 200 LE per month plus phone line
> 
> Most X-Factor are on Youtube.....



ohh that sounds far too complicated... no tv programme is worth all that hassle. OSN does me fine


----------



## Maireadhoey

My tuppence worth..

No health and safety extremist nutters
No personal injury ambulance chasers
Excellent levels of mollycoddling, bags carried, maids, laundry services and home delivery
Guaranteed a laugh everyday ( ok usually at someones expense)
Unique combination of expat rejects who don't give a fiddlers ( to be read in conjunction with aforementioned point)
No curtain twitchers reporting to the local WI or Sunday go to meeting brigade, yes those ones with the hats aka " Hyacinth Bucket ( Bouquet)"
And of course the opportunity to drive the wrong way up any road you want to without anyone taking the slightest bit of notice.:clap2:


irisheyesoncairo


----------



## PaulAshton

Maireadhoey said:


> No curtain twitchers reporting to the local WI or Sunday go to meeting brigade, yes those ones with the hats aka " Hyacinth Bucket ( Bouquet)"
> irisheyesoncairo


It must just be Sharm then with it's barnyard menagerie of "Stepford Wives" crossed with Bet Lynch, these specimens usually have an Egyptian boyfriend 30 years or more younger in tow


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> It must just be Sharm then with it's barnyard menagerie of "Stepford Wives" crossed with Bet Lynch, these specimens usually have an Egyptian boyfriend 30 years or more younger in tow



Oh my God. Actually, that the very stereotypical image of Egyptian women. Well, the "high class" one's anyway.


----------



## Maireadhoey

ArabianNights said:


> Oh my God. Actually, that the very stereotypical image of Egyptian women. Well, the "high class" one's anyway.


Yip...and the make-up application techniques here are definitely on a par with Bet Lynch 

Sorry Maiden I will get back to topic, make-up application deserves it's own thread



irisheyesoncairo


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> Oh my God. Actually, that the very stereotypical image of Egyptian women. Well, the "high class" one's anyway.


I think you haven't been to specsavers.

There is a lot of beautiful looking women here.


----------



## ArabianNights

maireadhoey said:


> Yip...and the make-up application techniques here are definitely on a par with bet lynch
> 
> sorry maiden i will get back to topic, make-up application deserves it's own thread
> 
> 
> 
> irisheyesoncairo



lol


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> It must just be Sharm then with it's barnyard menagerie of "Stepford Wives" crossed with Bet Lynch, these specimens usually have an Egyptian boyfriend 30 years or more younger in tow


Still don't think a VISA and a social security cheque is worth waking up next to THAT.

I know she is your type but please don't post this horrific picture on our forum.


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> You can - TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again
> 
> If you are into BBC / ITV you can also watch the player, but for both of the above you either need a UK based VPN (that is compatible with both the above) or if you are clever install "foxy proxy" into Mozilla and choose a UK proxy..see Youtube for various videos..oir it says cannot stream outside the UK, where there is a will there is a way..
> 
> Project Free TV - Watch all your favorite tv shows and movies online free *does not require* a proxy server and has movies and various TV
> 
> You will require ADSL (recommend TE Data) unlimited plan, costs "about" 200 LE per month plus phone line
> 
> Most X-Factor are on Youtube.....


I would never watch that s....e.
I'd rather watch two hours of Egyptian State tv in arabic..mind you Simon Cowell
does resemble the likes of Tantawi...power crazy....I can see that one being elected to prime minister of the UK one day....millions of chavs would vote for him forgetting that this parasite is getting rich at their expense....


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> Ichavs would vote for him forgetting that this parasite is getting rich at their expense....


Oh yes, the chavs. What fond memories


----------



## Maireadhoey

marenostrum said:


> Still don't think a VISA and a social security cheque is worth waking up next to THAT.
> 
> I know she is your type but please don't post this horrific picture on our forum.


SHE is bad but what about HIM...looks like an expat oil guy/golfer, without the tan, pot belly, inflated ego, and headed for a suspicious comb-over fairly soon


irisheyesoncairo


----------



## Helen Ellis

I live here simply because I was offered a rent free apartment to use ( except when the owner is over) so I quit my job, packed a bag and came to Hurghada. I can live here on investment income and savings without having to work. Beach or diving when I want, great social life, the weather is good most of the time, what's not to love. Like many in Hurghada, I live on holiday and feel lucky to be able to do so. Living in Hurghada is so completely different from when I lived in Alexandria many years ago and it is a new stage of my life, long may it continue. :-D


----------



## ArabianNights

Maireadhoey said:


> SHE is bad but what about HIM...looks like an expat oil guy/golfer, without the tan, pot belly, inflated ego, and headed for a suspicious comb-over fairly soon
> 
> 
> irisheyesoncairo


I dont know why, but with that description, Only Fools and Horses comes into mind!  Now come on, Del Boy!


----------



## ArabianNights

Helen Ellis said:


> I live here simply because I was offered a rent free apartment to use ( except when the owner is over) so I quit my job, packed a bag and came to Hurghada. I can live here on investment income and savings without having to work. Beach or diving when I want, great social life, the weather is good most of the time, what's not to love. Like many in Hurghada, I live on holiday and feel lucky to be able to do so. Living in Hurghada is so completely different from when I lived in Alexandria many years ago and it is a new stage of my life, long may it continue. :-D


Sounds like bliss


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> 3. 10% interest rates


Which Bank offers 10% interest rates and is it monthly or annually? The highest I have found in Alexandria is 7.50% monthly with Arab-African International Bank


----------



## Gounie

The list of things that attracted me to Egypt in the first place were:
Year round sunshine with no rainy season.
Cheap property prices and cost of living.
Great scuba diving.
Wanting to live somewhere that I could walk to shops, restaurants and not need a car.
Wanting to buy a home that reflected the country I live in i.e. nubian style with domed ceilings and arches.

I moved here full time in 2004 leaving maybe for a week every two years.

Life in El Gouna is not typical Egypt but it is my dream. I wake up every morning to turquoise blue skies, lagoons and sea. I watch the sun or moon rise out of the sea and set behind the mountains. My friends here come from all over the world. I love the Egyptian people. I feel totally safe here. I live a healthy lifestyle with affordable fresh fruit and vegetables, fish, chicken and meat and not the temptation of processed microwave meals. My travels throughout this amazing country have taken me all the way up and down the Red Sea exploring the stunning reefs and wrecks. Visiting temples at Luxor and Aswan and cruising inbetween, pyramids also at Saqqara and Dahshur, Red Sea and Wadi Natrun monasteries, climbing Mount Sinai, travelling all along the north coast from Alexandria to Marsa Matrouh stopping at El Alamein to visit the war memorials. My favourite places are Siwa Oasis and the White Desert. I still have many places on my list to visit like Lake Nasser, Fayoum and Dahab and many more sites underwater.

Wishing you all a Merry and Peaceful Christmas.


----------



## PaulAshton

ArabianNights said:


> Which Bank offers 10% interest rates and is it monthly or annually? The highest I have found in Alexandria is 7.50% monthly with Arab-African International Bank


That is for Certificate of Deposit, (held for 3 -5 years, penalty for breaking) 9.25 - 11% annual rates vary according to bank and amount of deposit, shop around I will not promote the banks or what some people deem as high risk investments

I have found monthly rates from 4.9% - 7.50%


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> That is for Certificate of Deposit, (held for 3 -5 years, penalty for breaking) 9.25 - 11% annual rates vary according to bank and amount of deposit, shop around I will not promote the banks or what some people deem as high risk investments
> 
> I have found monthly rates from 4.9% - 7.50%


I actually called that arab african bank last night - and found out that this rate was for these certificates. One thing I forgot to ask them, and its not on their website, is whether these are invested and is the actual "interest" profit from their investments? They just market it as savings accounts and not type of investment/stocks ans shares.


----------



## ArabianNights

Gounie said:


> The list of things that attracted me to Egypt in the first place were:
> Year round sunshine with no rainy season.
> Cheap property prices and cost of living.
> Great scuba diving.
> Wanting to live somewhere that I could walk to shops, restaurants and not need a car.
> Wanting to buy a home that reflected the country I live in i.e. nubian style with domed ceilings and arches.
> 
> I moved here full time in 2004 leaving maybe for a week every two years.
> 
> Life in El Gouna is not typical Egypt but it is my dream. I wake up every morning to turquoise blue skies, lagoons and sea. I watch the sun or moon rise out of the sea and set behind the mountains. My friends here come from all over the world. I love the Egyptian people. I feel totally safe here. I live a healthy lifestyle with affordable fresh fruit and vegetables, fish, chicken and meat and not the temptation of processed microwave meals. My travels throughout this amazing country have taken me all the way up and down the Red Sea exploring the stunning reefs and wrecks. Visiting temples at Luxor and Aswan and cruising inbetween, pyramids also at Saqqara and Dahshur, Red Sea and Wadi Natrun monasteries, climbing Mount Sinai, travelling all along the north coast from Alexandria to Marsa Matrouh stopping at El Alamein to visit the war memorials. My favourite places are Siwa Oasis and the White Desert. I still have many places on my list to visit like Lake Nasser, Fayoum and Dahab and many more sites underwater.
> 
> Wishing you all a Merry and Peaceful Christmas.


ok, now your making me wanna house hunt in gounie!


----------



## marenostrum

Gounie said:


> The list of things that attracted me to Egypt in the first place were:
> Year round sunshine with no rainy season.
> Cheap property prices and cost of living.
> Great scuba diving.
> Wanting to live somewhere that I could walk to shops, restaurants and not need a car.
> Wanting to buy a home that reflected the country I live in i.e. nubian style with domed ceilings and arches.
> 
> I moved here full time in 2004 leaving maybe for a week every two years.
> 
> Life in El Gouna is not typical Egypt but it is my dream. I wake up every morning to turquoise blue skies, lagoons and sea. I watch the sun or moon rise out of the sea and set behind the mountains. My friends here come from all over the world. I love the Egyptian people. I feel totally safe here. I live a healthy lifestyle with affordable fresh fruit and vegetables, fish, chicken and meat and not the temptation of processed microwave meals. My travels throughout this amazing country have taken me all the way up and down the Red Sea exploring the stunning reefs and wrecks. Visiting temples at Luxor and Aswan and cruising inbetween, pyramids also at Saqqara and Dahshur, Red Sea and Wadi Natrun monasteries, climbing Mount Sinai, travelling all along the north coast from Alexandria to Marsa Matrouh stopping at El Alamein to visit the war memorials. My favourite places are Siwa Oasis and the White Desert. I still have many places on my list to visit like Lake Nasser, Fayoum and Dahab and many more sites underwater.
> 
> Wishing you all a Merry and Peaceful Christmas.


Sounds like a dream life.

That is something I would consider for my retirement. It seems people can live a decent lifestyle by living in Hurghada or El Gouna without having to work.
I would like to be fully retired by the age of forty, nearly 36 now.
I have always loved Singapore and would love to retire there but the cost of living is very high more or less UK standard so for an early retirement that is off the table.
I have not actually been to El Gouna yet, can you tell me what prices would a reasonable three bedroom villa come at? Not a shell but something that is plastered, wired and and plumbed.


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> I actually called that arab african bank last night - and found out that this rate was for these certificates. One thing I forgot to ask them, and its not on their website, is whether these are invested and is the actual "interest" profit from their investments? They just market it as savings accounts and not type of investment/stocks ans shares.


This topic has appeared here before with Paul.

The consensus was that if you have spare money you are willing to risk then its ok but if you are thinking of shoving most of your savings in there then don't do it.
Mind you, nowdays even having money in the likesw of lloyds tsb does not mean its safe so who knows....


----------



## expatlady

1. Weather
2. Weather
3. Weather
4. Red sea; swimming & diving
5. nearest place to home to go for nice weather

I really love my home country, but my body just cannot take the cold, rain & snow,

I have to find an alternative for the winter. Presently the choice is between the Canary Islands, or Egypt. (The only two which are easy to reach from home, and have "decent" winters)


----------



## PaulAshton

marenostrum said:


> This topic has appeared here before with Paul.
> 
> The consensus was that if you have spare money you are willing to risk then its ok but if you are thinking of shoving most of your savings in there then don't do it.
> Mind you, nowdays even having money in the likesw of lloyds tsb does not mean its safe so who knows....


Yes it has together with the "freehold in Red Sea you do not own your property poor investment" brigade 

Far better than the "sheeple" who fund the UK government through stealth tax and paying capital gains tax, corporate tax, council tax, TV license etc and have no return on investment

I can only assume they are conditioned to express sympathy to the UK government, bit like when you hear about battered wives who defend and love the husband..

I have yet to hear anyone who says they get out of what they put into the UK government what they put in after all it's always sunny in the UK, well to the outside world..


----------



## Lanason

I like living Egypt - its fun and a great experience. The kids go to an excellent school and the weather is amazing all year.
We can pop to the red sea any time or have a mouch around Cairo's backstreets.
I play touch rugby most weekends and will be taking up golf after Xmas.

We can go back to the UK for holidays, but actually we don't miss much. I suspect in 2012 we may only go back once.


----------



## Widget

What keeps me here? My husband, my job, my lovely (if sometimes overbearing Egyptian family).

I wake up to blue skies practically every day.
I can walk to work in 5 minutes and don't have to spend a fortune on petrol getting there and back every week.
I'm not being taxed to the eyeballs to raise money for the government to repay it's debts.
I eat far better here than I ever did in the UK - no frozen dinners here all freshly prepared and cooked (most of the time) by me, and I'm actually enjoying cooking for the first time ever. Ok I have the occasional pizza or maccy d's but maybe only once a month.
I don't have the stress in my job here that I had in the UK, still working in a school but compare the stress of dealing with 6 year old nutters (love em) to that of balancing, monitoring and apportioning three combined budgets of £1.5m+
I love that I can get across Cairo (from Golf City Mall to City Stars) by the use of two micro buses at a cost of 5LE (or less, my husband paid!), that's after getting all the way from Zagazig to Cairo in a multi-occupancy peugeot 405 for just 14LE for both of us.
I love the South Sinai mountains and never tire of looking at them everyday, and I love the fact that I can swim in the Red Sea whenever I choose to.
I love the country as a whole (can't wait to see more of it), despite the piles of rubbish (anyone been to Zagazig recently?) everywhere.
I love the Baladi dogs (especially the ones who walk with me to work sometimes) and the cats.
I love seeing camels travelling in the back of pickup trucks.

Oh and this morning I loved the fact that I could hear the call to Dhuhr prayer coming from across Zagazig, each Mosque joining the others until it sounded a bit like a barbershop a cappella, finally getting to the Mosque at the end of our street.

I love that I am much happier here than I had been for several years in the UK. Yes it's bloody frustrating at times even doing the weekly shopping, not having everything in one place, but variety is, they say, the spice of life. 

I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## CatMandoo

I am really enjoying your replies~! Upbeat, positive and funny at times. Thanks


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> I have yet to hear anyone who says they get out of what they put into the UK government what they put in after all it's always sunny in the UK, well to the outside world..


Personally I don't see a problem with taxation in itself. I also think the UK is a great country which has been let down by politicians who had their own social engineering agenda.

I believe any democracy worth its salt will have a decent taxation system where the better off pay more than the poor.

I used to have a business in the Uk and was hammered 40% a year on tax.

I did not have a problem with this when I knew that the money would be spent on hospitals, roads, environment etc etc. 

I started having a problem when new LIEbour came into power in 1997. They decided to give our tax money to the feckless and the workshy who would rather sit on their arses than do any work. On top of this they also decided to give the same to an equivalent foreign workshy brigade who went to the country just to bleed it dry, on a bad day they would preach hatred towards their host country after cashing the giro ie. abu hamza.

I used to own a building firm and we did work on accomodation for asylum seekers. Without boring the forum to death I can tell you that the stuff they got was much better quality than anything a a taxpayer who lost his job due to the redundancy would get....the list of items provided would exceed the number of characters available on here. 

You seem to dislike the Uk and its people very much which imho is harsh considering that half the world wants to go there. The ones you should hate are the ones that were in power 1997-2010 and the civil service and its PC crap.


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> Personally I don't see a problem with taxation in itself. I also think the UK is a great country which has been let down by politicians who had their own social engineering agenda.
> 
> I believe any democracy worth its salt will have a decent taxation system where the better off pay more than the poor.
> 
> I used to have a business in the Uk and was hammered 40% a year on tax.
> 
> I did not have a problem with this when I knew that the money would be spent on hospitals, roads, environment etc etc.
> 
> I started having a problem when new LIEbour came into power in 1997. They decided to give our tax money to the feckless and the workshy who would rather sit on their arses than do any work. On top of this they also decided to give the same to an equivalent foreign workshy brigade who went to the country just to bleed it dry, on a bad day they would preach hatred towards their host country after cashing the giro ie. abu hamza.
> 
> I used to own a building firm and we did work on accomodation for asylum seekers. Without boring the forum to death I can tell you that the stuff they got was much better quality than anything a a taxpayer who lost his job due to the redundancy would get....the list of items provided would exceed the number of characters available on here.
> 
> You seem to dislike the Uk and its people very much which imho is harsh considering that half the world wants to go there. The ones you should hate are the ones that were in power 1997-2010 and the civil service and its PC crap.



The stuff you mentioned here makes my blood boil. This is what I hate about the UK - those who are entitled to get whatever they are entitled to have such a hard time, yet those who just one day decide to waltz into the country get everything handed to them on a plate. This is one thing I used to moan about back home. Until I came to Egypt and found that one of my European classmates, who wasn't even born or raised Europe (but in Africa) managed to waltz into the UK, and she got offered council housing within her second year of being there  there are so many who are sitting on waiting lists for years on end, and somehow she manages to get one! Now she is having a good time here in Egypt, living off rental income of her British council housing


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> The stuff you mentioned here makes my blood boil. This is what I hate about the UK - those who are entitled to get whatever they are entitled to have such a hard time, yet those who just one day decide to waltz into the country get everything handed to them on a plate. This is one thing I used to moan about back home. Until I came to Egypt and found that one of my European classmates, who wasn't even born or raised Europe (but in Africa) managed to waltz into the UK, and she got offered council housing within her second year of being there  there are so many who are sitting on waiting lists for years on end, and somehow she manages to get one! Now she is having a good time here in Egypt, living off rental income of her British council housing


The welfare system is not fit for purpose. It needs smashing with a sledgehammer and rebuilding completely from scratch.

They generally have children as soon as they land which grants the child a british passport straight away. Very difficult to deport the family after that happens. Also you can make numerous appeals to the courts of law to prevent deportation.

Also with more kids you get on top of the housing list. 
These scams are well known but the politicians do not wish to close the loopholes.
After all they need their house cleaning at 1 pence per hour or a tap washer changed at 1 pound call out fee. They will never need access to the welfare state or public healthcare. What do they care.


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> The welfare system is not fit for purpose. It needs smashing with a sledgehammer and rebuilding completely from scratch.
> 
> They generally have children as soon as they land which grants the child a british passport straight away. Very difficult to deport the family after that happens. Also you can make numerous appeals to the courts of law to prevent deportation.
> 
> Also with more kids you get on top of the housing list.
> These scams are well known but the politicians do not wish to close the loopholes.
> After all they need their house cleaning at 1 pence per hour or a tap washer changed at 1 pound call out fee. They will never need access to the welfare state or public healthcare. What do they care.


I think they recently changed that law of being a 'born' citizen, regardless of the nationality of the childs parents. I met a woman in London before I came here, who was living in a women's refuge, with her British-born child, and she was trying to get British nationality for her child, but since the law changed on or around his birthday, it made for a tricky case. 

Even still, as it seems you do not have to be British in order to get council housing - this African girl that I mentioned has European Citizenship, but never actually lived in Europe, but it helped her get housing in the UK. And she doesn't even have kids! I really do not know how these people managed to find these loopholes, its unbelievable.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

The problem as I see it _marenostrum_ (and why I generally work in Egypt) is that whatever government is elected, it's still the same "Civil Service" and "heirarchy" that controls them. Whether it's in the US, Europe or UK, the financiers and corporations (or in the Middle East and Africa - the military,) the general public do not get value for money for their taxes.

So I try to stay one step ahead and enjoy the leisure and pleasures of Egypt, than giving it to charities or the tax-man. 


Eco-Mariner


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> Even still, as it seems you do not have to be British in order to get council housing - this African girl that I mentioned has European Citizenship, but never actually lived in Europe, but it helped her get housing in the UK. And she doesn't even have kids! I really do not know how these people managed to find these loopholes, its unbelievable.



They find loopholes thanks to parasitic law firms who make money on the back of immigration appeals and hearings.
Immigration is a big business for many: buy to let landlords, lawyers, captains of industry, politicians etc etc
These people have no interest in controlling it. Sam Cameron needs her carpet hoovered every day, Mandlescum needs his property portoflio full with tenants, Cherie BlIar needs her law firm to win as many immigration appeals as possible.

The UK will have another problem within the next five years and that is with immigrants who have acquired other european nationalities. Many of the dutch somalis are now moving to the UK and the same goes with french tunisians.
Wait till Turkey joins the EU, I was on holiday in Turkey a year ago and the first things a beach boy told me was that as soon as the country joined Europe he would head for the British isles because you get "free house" there.

If being in Egypt means you are not paying taxes in your home country then that is a plus point of living here.


----------



## GM1

marenostrum said:


> Many of the dutch somalis are now moving to the UK and the same goes with french tunisians.


The Netherlands never did control Somalia. According to Wikipedia Somalia has been under British or Italian control since the late 19th century till around 1960.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> They find loopholes thanks to parasitic law firms who make money on the back of immigration appeals and hearings.
> Immigration is a big business for many: buy to let landlords, lawyers, captains of industry, politicians etc etc
> These people have no interest in controlling it. Sam Cameron needs her carpet hoovered every day, Mandlescum needs his property portoflio full with tenants, Cherie BlIar needs her law firm to win as many immigration appeals as possible.
> 
> The UK will have another problem within the next five years and that is with immigrants who have acquired other european nationalities. Many of the dutch somalis are now moving to the UK and the same goes with french tunisians.
> Wait till Turkey joins the EU, I was on holiday in Turkey a year ago and the first things a beach boy told me was that as soon as the country joined Europe he would head for the British isles because you get "free house" there.
> 
> If being in Egypt means you are not paying taxes in your home country then that is a plus point of living here.



That's just absolutely disgusting  now it makes me feel a lot better being in Egypt then back in the UK. The whole of the UK is collapsing, economically, socially (chav lifestyle - don't get me started) and now its a political mess. The wonder years of the dear old Britain of my childhood has gone, practically because of their seemingly open border policy and the free handouts of housing have prevailed and then they wonder where all the money has gone


----------



## marenostrum

GM1 said:


> The Netherlands never did control Somalia. According to Wikipedia Somalia has been under British or Italian control since the late 19th century till around 1960.


what i meant was somalians who have emigrated to holland and who have now obtained dutch nationality. I know somalia was not a dutch colony.


----------



## GM1

Thank you for clarifying that. Now I understand your comment. I know that there came a lot of Somalis to the Netherlands, but didn't know that they moved to England after getting their permit or nationality.


----------



## Gounie

marenostrum said:


> I have not actually been to El Gouna yet, can you tell me what prices would a reasonable three bedroom villa come at? Not a shell but something that is plastered, wired and and plumbed.


I would guess that El Gouna is now probably the most expensive place to buy in Egypt! It is a privately owned town with three marinas, airport, schools, hospital, etc. etc. Nothing is sold as a shell. It is hard to quote a price at the moment as what people are advertising their villas and apartments for are probably very different from what they are accepting. The off-plan projects do not seem to have dropped in price. I would say prices are anything between USD1,500 to USD4,500 per square meter. The new Abu Tig Marina north basin being the most expensive area.

You must also consider running costs here. I can live very cheaply in my apartment but the costs of running a villa irrigating a garden and maintaining a swimming pool can be what I pay per year in one month.

There are many real estate companies here. More information on the El Gouna website:
El Gouna Red Sea Egypt's Best Holiday Destination and Beach Resort Town


----------



## MaidenScotland

When I lived in France I watched a television programme about the refugees who where in the Calais area in the hope of sneaking into Britain. The French police were quite open and vocal saying if they see a refugees climbing into a truck that is headed for the UK they turn a blind eye and in fact would help them on their way. The reason they hosed down tents etc was to make the refugees more determained to get to the UK....

Egypt has it's fair share of refugees but I guess that is because they come from it's bordering countries and not what benefits they will receive.


----------



## GM1

Instead of El Gouna, you can also check out Sahl Hasheesh. El Gouna is to the north of Hurghada, Sahl Hasheesh to the south. What I know is that if you want to build/change something to your home etc in El Gouna you have to use the El Gouna services. This is not the case in Sahl Hasheesh.


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> The stuff you mentioned here makes my blood boil. This is what I hate about the UK - those who are entitled to get whatever they are entitled to have such a hard time, yet those who just one day decide to waltz into the country get everything handed to them on a plate. This is one thing I used to moan about back home. Until I came to Egypt and found that one of my European classmates, who wasn't even born or raised Europe (but in Africa) managed to waltz into the UK, and she got offered council housing within her second year of being there  there are so many who are sitting on waiting lists for years on end, and somehow she manages to get one! Now she is having a good time here in Egypt, living off rental income of her British council housing


You are not allowed to sub-let a council house.


----------



## PaulAshton

hurghadapat said:


> You are not allowed to sub-let a council house.


No but you can let your bought ex-council houses out to council tenants 

Far easier however to sell what you have bought for £22K years ago at today's market value, less hassle than hearing people moan about Corgi Certificates or how they have rights when you try to evict them and they spout political correct nonsense from the Citizen Advice Bureau or some legal aid they managed to scrounge..or how they want loft insulation rather than just getting a warmer quilt


----------



## MaidenScotland

PaulAshton said:


> No but you can let your bought ex-council houses out to council tenants
> 
> Far easier however to sell what you have bought for £22K years ago at today's market value, less hassle than hearing people moan about Corgi Certificates or how they have rights when you try to evict them and they spout political correct nonsense from the Citizen Advice Bureau or some legal aid they managed to scrounge..or how they want loft insulation rather than just getting a warmer quilt




I take it you have complaints from a tenant.

Surely in this day and age no houses are without insulation? buying a quilt does not help conserve energy.


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> I take it you have complaints from a tenant.
> 
> Surely in this day and age no houses are without insulation? buying a quilt does not help conserve energy.


As everything in Egypt is cement, the houses are sooooo cold and no insulation at all. We use lots of blankets...I miss my forced air heating back home, but love my AC here!! What to do what to do??!?:confused2:


----------



## CatMandoo

charleen said:


> As everything in Egypt is cement, the houses are sooooo cold and no insulation at all. We use lots of blankets...I miss my forced air heating back home, but love my AC here!! What to do what to do??!?:confused2:


Don't your AC's have heat option Charleen?


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> As everything in Egypt is cement, the houses are sooooo cold and no insulation at all. We use lots of blankets...I miss my forced air heating back home, but love my AC here!! What to do what to do??!?:confused2:


Very true about here but I was replying to a post concerning houses in the UK.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> When I lived in France I watched a television programme about the refugees who where in the Calais area in the hope of sneaking into Britain. The French police were quite open and vocal saying if they see a refugees climbing into a truck that is headed for the UK they turn a blind eye and in fact would help them on their way. The reason they hosed down tents etc was to make the refugees more determained to get to the UK....
> 
> Egypt has it's fair share of refugees but I guess that is because they come from it's bordering countries and not what benefits they will receive.


I think that refugees that come to Egypt are genuine. Same with those who for example cross into Turkey from Syria. These should get all the help they need but are often forgotten.

The ones that reach the UK are imho mostly fake claims. If you are in danger you don't cross 10000 miles to reach the UK but you get your backside to a neighbouring country if this is safe. 

It is all a big scam but at the end of the day if the british taxpayer is happy to provide crockery in 4 bedroom accomodation provided to asylum seekers, enough money to buy an ipod / 70 inch plasma screen and free travel then lets not blame the scammers. Funny how the first place they travel to when the coveted UK passport arrives is their home country which they deemed unsafe. A case in point is that of the Somalian that killed a yorkshire policewoman a couple of years back, have a guess where he went when he was on the run from the UK police.......


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> No but you can let your bought ex-council houses out to council tenants
> 
> Far easier however to sell what you have bought for £22K years ago at today's market value, less hassle than hearing people moan about Corgi Certificates or how they have rights when you try to evict them and they spout political correct nonsense from the Citizen Advice Bureau or some legal aid they managed to scrounge..or how they want loft insulation rather than just getting a warmer quilt


It is a two way street Paul.

There are also dodgy landlords. When I used to rent in my early twenties I once viewed a property which had mushrooms growing in the bath and on the walls. 
The landlord, who must have been about 23, said to me that he would clean it when he got some time to do it.... I noticed the guy owned a 70K Merc and bear in mind that he owned more or less the whole street........so he had money to employ professional cleaners.....

Many people have become rich on the back of property so I think yours is a little bit of a sweeping statement. There are bad tenants but there as many (if not more) bad landlords too.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Rachmanism sadly is still alive and well

:focus:


----------



## PaulAshton

marenostrum said:


> It is a two way street Paul.
> 
> There are also dodgy landlords. When I used to rent in my early twenties I once viewed a property which had mushrooms growing in the bath and on the walls.
> The landlord, who must have been about 23, said to me that he would clean it when he got some time to do it.... I noticed the guy owned a 70K Merc and bear in mind that he owned more or less the whole street........so he had money to employ professional cleaners.....
> 
> Many people have become rich on the back of property so I think yours is a little bit of a sweeping statement. There are bad tenants but there as many (if not more) bad landlords too.....


If that property was the one with the large Leylandii conifer in the front 18 years ago it sounds like one of mine 

Egypt is the new Costa del Sol


----------



## hurghadapat

PaulAshton said:


> No but you can let your bought ex-council houses out to council tenants
> 
> Far easier however to sell what you have bought for £22K years ago at today's market value, less hassle than hearing people moan about Corgi Certificates or how they have rights when you try to evict them and they spout political correct nonsense from the Citizen Advice Bureau or some legal aid they managed to scrounge..or how they want loft insulation rather than just getting a warmer quilt


Yes well Mr know it all....it would then not be a council house would it.


----------



## marenostrum

hurghadapat said:


> Yes well Mr know it all....it would then not be a council house would it.


Apologies to Maiden for being off topic again but i just reread Paul's earlier post and he seems to dislike tenants who are worried about the gas certificate in the property they are renting. Why would a landlord have a problem in providing a gas safety check in a property he is renting out? I take it Paul would be happy with his kids living in a property where the gas system had not been checked out.....:ranger::confused2: Are you a rogue landlord Paul?


----------



## Eco-Mariner

.... Dressed in a women's burka and false passport to leave the UK, the police-woman killer fled back to Somalia of course, where all they know is crime and killing.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## CatMandoo

and Jill came tumbling after.....


----------

